# Need a reliable HDD [internal or external/portable] within 4.5k



## Bencollins (Jul 17, 2013)

I need a HDD to dumb my data i rarely use [like movies, TV shows etc.] and i need a reliable HDD.

I am confused between getting an internal hdd or a portable/external HDD. here is what i found


INTERNAL HDD:

pros: 
1. Cheaper
2. value for money

cons:
1. would constantly run while the PC is on [reduced life in long term usage? ]


EXTERNAL/PORTABLE HDD

pros:
1. Will be used once of twice per week [longer life?? ]
2. can share my data with friends [USB]

cons:
1. expensive compared to internal HDDs
2. I only have USB 2.0 ports, so slower compared to internal HDD



I am unable to decide between these.


I am currently using 3years old WD 1TB Caviar green HDD as my primary HDD with partitions for windows, games and movies etc. i have 3 options as of now

1. buy a WD blue 1TB internal HDD @4.1k and use it as primary HDD [OS and games, might improve performance] and use current WD green to dump all the data.

2. Buy a WD Green 1.5TB from shopclues @ 4.5k [more value for money but no improvement in performance]

3. Get portable/external 1TB HDD @4.5k [maybe more reliable than internal as it will spend less time hooked onto PC . no improvement in performance]


my requirements : Reliability and value for money


----------



## gameranand (Jul 18, 2013)

Get WD Blue. The best option.


----------



## rajnusker (Jul 19, 2013)

Get an external drive.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 19, 2013)

Bencollins said:


> I need a HDD to *dumb* my data



LOL... 

Do you need portability of Data?? 
Suppose you want access to data on move..(then get Ext HDD.)

BTW 24/7 running PC doesn't mean poor reliability.. (make sure the HDD's run cool & are protected from physical damage.)
If it really concerns you then you may look for WD Red or equivalent NAS drive from other manufacturers.. But WD Blue(as suggested above is good enuf).



Bencollins said:


> 2. Buy a WD Green 1.5TB



worst thing you can expect from WD green is reliability(least reliable drives in market).


----------



## Bencollins (Jul 20, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Get WD Blue. The best option.


what about WD green?



Chaitanya said:


> LOL...



dump*   



> Do you need portability of Data??
> Suppose you want access to data on move..(then get Ext HDD.)
> 
> BTW 24/7 running PC doesn't mean poor reliability.. (make sure the HDD's run cool & are protected from physical damage.)
> ...



portability is not a requirement as i already have a portable hdd.

I don't think i can afford WD red or server grade HDDs. i have increased my budget to 5.1k [WD Green 2TB is available at that price]


Should i go for WD 1TB Blue for 4.1k or 2TB Green for 5.2k ?

are you sure about reliability of WD green? as it seems a lot better deal at that price. WD green is offering twice the capacity of WD blue at just 1k more.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 21, 2013)

And yet my Green drive is working fine for 3 years and Black one failed in 7 months.


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 22, 2013)

I can say this is great problem coming in all brands of HDD today because of following 

1. Earlier WD and seagate kept 5-10yrs warranty and hence all Hard disk came for replacement are dumped and a pile OF Old Hard disk was created.
2. WD & Seagate not wanting to keep such large stockpiles of legacy drives for warranty purposes.
3. Hence they are using Old working Parts and making reassembled the Hard disk.
4. The Hard diseven sealed in anti static packing and looks brand new from outside.the actual thing is the inside of Hard disk is not new. Most of the drives have been run for 20,000 hours and the actual Hard disk life is near to 40000 hrs

This is also One reason Seageate and WD Hard drives offering less warranty as they wants to stop Piling HDD and User Should throw HDD after warranty of 1-2 years  and Buy a New one 

This Increase there business right !! (other wise if you buy 1 HDD for life time ) how they goona earn and survive ?

MARKETING strategy !!! 

NOTE : 3-5 +  year old HDD are Just awesome as there life in Incredibly High, 

My OLD pc is  15 year old and it is still working with win xp - (now given to my nephews for small games and other )(Intel p4 with 20GB HDD  (60gb later) ) , Both 20GB and 40 GB Seagate  HDD are working AWESOME !!

OLD IS GOLD !!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah I agree on that. My 6 year old Hitachi 320 GB HDD is also working fine despite the pain I have caused to it. I didn't had any UPS and I used to run PC fearlessly and it survived it all.


----------



## Bencollins (Jul 22, 2013)

I do agree with you. My 12years old maxtor , wd and samsung are working fine as well. Never experienced any problem with HDDs so far.

 My current wd 1TB green works perfectly fine but it shows "Reallocated Sectors Count" warning in hd sentinel health monitor. I dont know what that means and some people say wd green are more prone to failure than WD blue. (Saw customer comments on shoplclues for 2TB green.  2 reviewrs out of 4 suffered hdd failure on day 1)

So should i go for 1tb blue @4.1k  (seems faster and more reliable)

 1.5tb green @4.5k (meets my initial budget, sweet spot)

 or 2tb green @5.3k (seems risky as i 2 people suffered hdd failure)


Ps; i don't use a UPS


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 23, 2013)

Blue 1 TB.
 alternately you can look into Hitachi they are providing 3yrs warranty


----------



## tanmaymohan (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a WD 320Gb Caviar blue from the past 3-4years and works perfectly


----------



## ShankJ (Jul 23, 2013)

If this helps you to decide-
Western Digital Blue or Green? - Computers and Peripherals - Web Hosting Talk


----------



## Bencollins (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion guys. I also use 4years old 250Gb wd blue and 500gb hitachi hdds both of them are healthy and never gave any trouble.

 I will buy wd blue or hitachi 1TB

Does hitachi sell different types of internal hdds like wd does with blue, green and black?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 24, 2013)

Actually Hitachi is also owned by WD.


----------

